# Dfw fishbox



## redthumb

Does anyone know how long fish box is going to be down?


----------



## Michael

I am wondering the same thing.


----------



## NursePlaty

Thought it was my computer that had the error, so I checked here. Thanks for confirming that it is down.


----------



## redthumb

I know it was a message that it was getting some updates and to check with Facebook page but I don't have a Facebook account.


----------



## fishyjoe24

more or likely the PHP hypertext scribe has Langue errors. bet the server is having a problem reading codes.

https://www.designbombs.com/how-to-fix-error-establishing-a-db-connection-error/


----------



## Michael

Is Fish Box back on line? I'm still getting the same error message.


----------



## Michael

Is Fish Box dead?


----------



## fishyjoe24

Nope, it's not dead. Blake knows about it. it's currently going threw a complete update.


----------



## prahsms

Does anyone have any updates on this?


----------



## fishyjoe24

Blake is still working on fishbox. there is USAfishbox that some of the locals are getting on.


----------



## Michael

Now when you go to the old link, you get an error message saying that the account has been suspended, and contact the web master with a link to do so. I did and got no reply.


----------



## Pam916

Blake gave me the impression that there will be no more fishbox.


----------



## Silent Dave

Bummer. Does anybody have alternative ideas besides craigslist?


----------



## Pam916

Pam916 said:


> Blake gave me the impression that there will be no more fishbox.


The same here.


----------



## fishyjoe24

most people have been doing the band app, and facebook groups.


----------

